# Me presento y pido consejo para comprar bici



## Alecita (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo alejandra, tengo 25 años y soy del df.

Tengo +- un año usando la bici en la ciudad como medio de transporte y ahora tengo muchas ganas de hacer ciclismo de montaña aunque no tengo ni idea de como, la bici que tengo me costó $1,000 hace 10 años en una juguetería jeje, por lo cual no creo que sea buena opción, tiene una canasta que le obstruye los amortiguadores un poco, ademas de que pesa un monton.

El caso es que me voy a regalar una bici nueva de cumpleaños, he estado yendo a algunas tiendas especializadas y vi algunas que me gustaron pero obviamente me dejo llevar por lo que me dicen los vendedores y por lo "bonitas" que se ven, aunque estéticamente me gustan mas las de hombre, tengo éstas dos opciones:

Alubike: DFW 26

y

Trek Bicycle

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a elegir una, la segunda es $4,000 más cara, que me alcanza pero tampoco es que me regalen el dinero, no se si al ser principiante tenga sentido gastar ese extra o de una vez mejor.

Tampoco sé si sea necesario que compre una de mujer, el tipo de la tienda de trek me dijo que es mejor y me explicó lo del cuadro, el asiento, el manubrio y no se que más, los de alubike querían venderme una de hombre más cara, uno de otra tienda de la merced me dijo que ahí no vendían bicicletas rosas, en fin, ustedes que usan las bicis deben de saber más jaja.

Igual si me recomiendan cualquier otra yo la tomaré en cuenta.

Y también quiero saber que talla necesito, mido 1.73m, y el equipo, ya tengo guantes, casco y los lentes que uso son los mismos que uso para el trabajo que son lentes de seguridad de policarbonato graduados, sólo los uso porque con el aire me lloran los ojos, pero me imagino que ocuparé otros, y el casco que uso es éste.

Ponte casco, ponte bern - Ripping Magazine

¿Que más necesito?

Y luego, ¿Donde puedo ir a "rodar"? Como le dicen ustedes jaja, no conozco a nadie y no quiero ir sola porque además de que no se nada, que tal que me quiere llevar un malandrin, he visto que hay grupos y así, ¿nadamás me les aparezco y ya sin que sepan quién soy o como se manejan en este mundillo?

Bueno, despues de letanía me voy y agradezco las consejos que espero que me den.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Alejandra,

Bienvenida a este H. Foro y felicidades por querer practicar ciclismo en la montaña .

Seguramente recibirás algunos buenos consejos , no esperes demasiados ya que este foro en realidad ya no tiene la gran actividad como en años anteriores .

Desde hace muchísimo tiempo es raro leer mensajes de damas que practiquen el ciclismo , casi casi el foro es como Club de Toby :nono:, ja ja ja , espero que con tu participación aumente el número de mujeres participando en el foro:thumbsup:.

Regresando a tu mensaje ....definitivamente tienes razón en pensar que tu bici actual no es adecuada para intentar seriamente y aún no tan seriamente ciclismo de montaña .

Primer punto .- Con tu estatura no debes tener ningún problema en utilizar una mountain bike de hombre , aunque hay muy buenas bicis para dama con algunas características mas acordes para la anatomía femenina , pero te repito con tu estatura muchas bicis talla small o medium te quedaran perfectamente .

Realmente desde mi punto de vista , lo que realmente debería ser diferente entre una bici de dama y una caballero sería el asiento y la geometría de la bici , de ahí en fuera todos los demás componentes son unisex...bueno exceptuando los colores ja ja ja , pero he visto caballeros usando bicis color morado y fucsia y algunas negras con detalles en rosa y se ven bien las bicis....ja ja ja .

Mi principal recomendación sería ; pregunta mas acerca de bicis ( a lo mejor con lo que aquí te recomienden bastará y sobrara ) lee mucho acerca de mtb en Internet y revistas especializadas , pregunta, pregunta y vuelve a preguntar.

No compres con ansiedad, espera con calma , analiza y hasta que tengas toda la información y la seguridad de que ya viste la bici que necesitas ...compra.

Para tratar de darte la mejor ayuda posible dinos mas o menos cual es tu presupuesto :idea: y de esa forma ya tenemos la base y el punto mas importante para hacerte recomendaciones lógicas .

La mejor bici será la que puedas comprar y la que mejor se adapte al uso que le vas a dar .

No necesariamente tiene que ser nueva , en el mercado de bicis seminuevas de modelo reciente se pueden encontrar muy buenas oportunidades .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Alecita (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola, gracias por responder, estoy pensando en gastar al rededor de $10,000, la bici trek que puse en el post la vi en $10,400, máximo gastaría $12,000, no se si para empezar sea mucho, poco o esté bien, pero he visto que masomenos están en ese precio las que no son de plano muy caras, no me gustaría comprar algo de ese precio que no lo valga o que no necesite, pero tampoco algo muy barato que al poco tiempo no me sirva.

También he pensado en comprar una usada pero como yo no se de bicis es muy fácil que me vendan algo que ya no sirva bien, tampoco conozco nadie que sepa como para que pudiera ayudarme a elegir.

Y yo creo que aunque reciba pocos comentarios me serán de mucha utilidad. Deberían invitar mas mujeres a practicar jaja.

Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Que bien que te intereses en la bici de montaña. 
Las dos bicis que mencionas son diferentes, la Alubike rodado 26 y frenos V se pudiera decir que se queda atrás en tecnología, por otra parte la Trek es rodado 29 puede ser mejor opción, pero no especifica que tijera trae, por esos precios si creo que pudieras conseguir algo mejor comprando usado, claro, tendrías que tener alguien que te asesorara.
En este enlace te puedes dar una idea más ó menos de precios y componentes, aclarando que es solo para que te des una idea, no hay como ver físicamente lo que vas a comprar.
Ojalá y te ayude en algo.


----------



## Alecita (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola doccoraje
¿Que enlace dices?
El problema es que como menciono no tengo quien me asesore con eso, no conozco a nadie que lo practique.

Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Alecita said:


> Hola doccoraje
> ¿Que enlace dices?
> El problema es que como menciono no tengo quien me asesore con eso, no conozco a nadie que lo practique.
> 
> Saludos


Perdón, se me pasó pegar 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/197460310375892/


----------



## Alecita (Feb 23, 2014)

gracias


----------



## Alecita (Feb 23, 2014)

Amigo doccoraje

La tal tijera es la suspención o que es?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Efectivamente la tal tijera es la suspensión.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

que tal !

amiga si tienes manera de que alguien te la traiga de estados unidos aprovecha, alla te va a salir mas bara. saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Vientos !!!*

Amigo rrl, muchísimas gracias por tu aportación y excelente comentario que coadyuva a nuestra floreciente y próspera por no decir boyante economía .:thumbsup:

Atte.
VENDEDORES MEXICANOS DE BICIS DE MONTAÑA :madman:, afiliados a la
ASOCIACIÓN NACIONAL DE TIENDAS ESPECIALIZADAS EN CICLISMO.:madmax:

Ja ja ja ja hay que poner un poco de humor ja ja ja 
Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

desgraciadamente, es verdad amigo; quisiera que no fuera asi...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> desgraciadamente, es verdad amigo; quisiera que no fuera asi...


--------------------------------------------------------------------

es verdad ?....no forzosamente amigo rrl , me explico:

En algunas marcas de bicis high-end nuevas de marcas americanas es posible conseguirlas al mismo ´precio que en USA y en ocasiones hasta mas baratas , el meollo del asunto es saber con quien .

Lo anterior me refiero a bicis de 4500 o 5000 dólares para arriba , que ya son buenos billetes y no cualquiera tiene para invertir en aviones de ese nivel .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Alecita, a la mejor hasta ya compraste la bici... me conecto ahora de año en año, jajjajaa

Si estas empezando, aunque sea mas 'cara' creo que es mejor una nueva. Si tuvieras un poco mas de cayo, o que fuera alguien de confianza, no sabes si una usada este bien o no, y no tienes garantía. Además, en una tienda va a ser mas fácil que consigan una de tu talla, el que vende una usada es posible que vaya a decirte que te queda muy bien una XL o una XS o el tamaño que tenga. En una tienda es posible que te recomienden otra de tu tamaño o te consigan una de tu tamaño.


----------

